# Adressbuch von GMX in Outlook kopieren/synchronisieren?



## Frank107 (8. April 2005)

Hi Leute,

Wie kann man sein Adressbuch von GMX in sein Outlook kopieren/synchronisieren? Wichtig hierbei, es darf unter keinen

Umständen eine Sicherheitslücke dabei auftreten. Daten sind zu wichtig. Zu kopierende Adressdaten sind : Vorname, Name, e-mail Adresse und wenn

möglich der GMX-Adressteil Bemerkungen. 


Eine weitere Frage wäre: Wie viele Mailadressen kann man über Outlook in bcc packen. GMX funktioniert auf jeden Fall mit 470 Adressen pro Mail. 


Vielen Dank im voraus,
Fränk


----------



## ChrisDongov (13. April 2005)

Du kannst dein gmx-Adressbuch unter "Adressbuch" "Optionen" "Import/Export" als csv exportieren und auf deiner Platte speichern. Diese Datei dann einfach mit Outlook einlesen et voila hast du die Daten drin.

Sicherheitsrisiko besteht IMHO keins, da du bei gmx ja ne SSL Verbindung hast.


----------



## chari (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte aber das Adressbuch von GMX in web.de kopieren, muß ich da über Outlook gehen ?
Danke für jede Hilfe


----------

